#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Erro de inicialização do windows 7 após update

## jamerfay

Olá, alguns clientes aqui na cidade estão relatando um erro estranho no windows7 hj pela manhã.
fui reiniciar meus 2 pcs do escritório, e tbm deram o mesmo erro.
dpois de reiniciado cai no modo reparo. porém não resolve tbm.
daí vi q estava com o mesmo erro dos demais clientes
a solução é:

INICIANDO COM O CD DO SEVEN
RESTAURANDO NO MODO PROMPT
E EXECUTANDO:

*dism.exe /image:LETRADODISCO:\ /cleanup-image /revertpendingactions
dpois de aguardar reinicie a maquina.
e pronto!

Daí então desative as atualizações do windows
o update q tá dando dor de cabeça é o* *KB2823324
desative ele do windows update.

*

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Olá, alguns clientes aqui na cidade estão relatando um erro estranho no windows7 hj pela manhã.
> fui reiniciar meus 2 pcs do escritório, e tbm deram o mesmo erro.
> dpois de reiniciado cai no modo reparo. porém não resolve tbm.
> daí vi q estava com o mesmo erro dos demais clientes
> a solução é:
> 
> INICIANDO COM O CD DO SEVEN
> RESTAURANDO NO MODO PROMPT
> E EXECUTANDO:
> ...


To formatando um pc justamente por isso, depois de alguma atualizacao do Windows Update o bicho ficou louco, pedindo para reparar o inicio e tudo mais. Como estou organizando esses computadores e colocando os devidos sistemas originais, já nem perdi tempo e fui direto no formatar hehe.

Valeu a dica, ficarei esperto nas próximas máquinas.

----------


## jailtonnetlink

Opá !  :Smile: 

http://m.g1.globo.com/tecnologia/not...r-sistema.html

----------


## EribertoTorres

Só no Brasil segundo a Microsoft? Nao sabia que estava no Brasil. Por sorte apenas uma máquina da rede que eu tomo conta deu problema.

Agora, imagine: domingo, segunda, terca, quarta e quinta-feira (quando eu conseguir entregar o pc), o cliente fulo da vida duvidando do meu servico.

Sorte que saiu essa reportagem, vou copiar e colar no meu reporte.

----------


## DUHbnu

> Olá, alguns clientes aqui na cidade estão relatando um erro estranho no windows7 hj pela manhã.
> fui reiniciar meus 2 pcs do escritório, e tbm deram o mesmo erro.
> dpois de reiniciado cai no modo reparo. porém não resolve tbm.
> daí vi q estava com o mesmo erro dos demais clientes
> a solução é:
> 
> INICIANDO COM O CD DO SEVEN
> RESTAURANDO NO MODO PROMPT
> E EXECUTANDO:
> ...


Ótima dica !

----------


## rosanecavalcante

> Ótima dica !


Olá, estou com esse mesmo problema em 2 notebooks e 1 netbook. 
Um notebook conseguir consertar por meio de algumas instruções que vi na internet. 
Porém os outros dois não consegui. Preciso de alguém com 1 cd do windows. Onde posso conseguir em Uberlândia? 
Obrigada!

----------


## FabricioViana

Olá!

Um passo-a-passo alternativo:

http://radius.net.br/?p=1842

Abraços
Fabricio

----------


## interhome

Falha em atualização do Windows força usuário a formatar sistema http://g1.globo.com/tecnologia/notic...r-sistema.html

----------


## jamerfay

add ai [email protected] skype.




> Olá, estou com esse mesmo problema em 2 notebooks e 1 netbook. 
> Um notebook conseguir consertar por meio de algumas instruções que vi na internet. 
> Porém os outros dois não consegui. Preciso de alguém com 1 cd do windows. Onde posso conseguir em Uberlândia? 
> Obrigada!

----------


## Jfabiopd

Esse outro procedimento também resolve:
(para usuarios que não curtem linhas de comando)

Procedimento por Restauração do Sistema

----------


## DUHbnu

ESTA DICA DO COLEGA ACIMA FUNCIONOU PERFEITAMENTE:

Averiguando mais a fundo descobri que existe uma atualização que possui um bug afetando as versões de 32 bits do Windows 7!

Os computadores que foram afetados podem ser restaurados sem a formatação do Sistema Operacional com o procedimento seguinte:

1 - Iniciem a instalação do Windows 7 a partir do cd ou pendrive
2 - Escolham Reparar o Computador
3 - Procurem pela instalação do windows que deve aparecer na caixa de instalações disponíveis
4 - Selecionem "Restaurar o computador..."
5 - Procure um ponto de restauração que tenha data anterior a ultima "Atualização Critica"
6 - Apos a restauração pode ser que seja reportado um erro, ignore e reinicie o computador
7 - Se o computador reiniciar normalmente vá até o windows update, e procure pela atualização de numero KB2823324,
cliquem com o botão direito e escolham a opção "Ocultar atualização"


PARTICULARMENTE EU DEIXO AS ATUALIZAÇÕES AUTOMÁTICAS DESLIGADAS : SÓ DA MERDA OU DEIXA MICROS LENTOS.

Você pode baixar o Windows, pega num camelo, etc ... MAS DEVE SER REGISTRADO COM O NR. SÉRIE QUE ESTA NA ETIQUETA DA MICROSOFT adesivada no Micro ou Note para permanecer ORIGINAL! Normalmente não pede a licença se já estava ORIGINAL - OK .

============================

OUTRA DICA:
Patch "KB2823324", lançado nesta terça-feira, é o culpado pelo problema que afeta máquinas com a versão de 32 Bits (x86) do Windows 7

A atualização do Windows 7 (*KB2823324*) lançada pela Microsoft como parte da tradicional "Patch Tuesday" que está fazendo com que muitas máquinas não consigam mais dar boot quando são reiniciadas está restrita ao Brasil.
De acorco com comunicado da empresa, "o problema atualmente só afeta o Brasil e estamos trabalhando ativamente para resolvê-lo". No texto, a Microsoft também pede "desculpas pelo inconveniente".
O problema parece afetar máquinas com a versão de 32 Bits (x86) do Windows 7 que receberam a atualização, que segundo a Microsoft foi criada para resolver uma falha de segurança num driver de sistema (_ntfs.sys_) responsável pelo acesso ao sistema de arquivos.
Entre os sintomas do problema estão telas azuis durante a inicialização do sistema ou um "loop infinito" onde a máquina reinicia continuamente antes de completar o boot. *

Uma solução para o problema é, durante a inicialização do computador, teclar F8 e restaurar um ponto de restauração anterior à instalação da atualização.* 
Quando o sistema voltar as atualizações pendentes podem ser aplicadas novamente, excluindo-se a KB2823324.
Outra solução envolve a execução do seguinte comando no Prompt de Comando do modo de restauração:
*dism.exe /image:C:\ /cleanup-image /revertpendingactions*
Máquinas com o Windows 8, ou a versão de 64 Bits (x64) do Windows 7 não são afetadas pelo problema.

----------


## EribertoTorres

O meu caso foi o mesmo problema, mas pode ter sido outro KB de atualizacao, como formatei nao pude ver qual era, mas tenho um backup da instalacao anterior, quando tiver tempo eu testo e vejo onde vai dar o erro.

----------


## wondernetwork

hoje 11/04/2013
já arrumei 8 computadores da minha rede assim:

1-tenha em mãos cd do ubuntu live
2-copie de um computador que esteja funcionando corretamente o arquivo _ntfs.sys_
que fica na seguinte pasta: windows\system32\drivers
3-transfira esse arquivo _ntfs.sys_ para um pen drive.
4-de boot por cd do ubuntu live
5-substitua no windows\system32\drivers,
o arquivo _ntfs.sys_ por aquele que vc transferiu para o pen drive (arquivo que vc copiou do sistema saudável)


lembrando que esse problema só deu no sistema x86 no x64 tá de boa, não aconteceu nada....

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Muito boa informação, obrigado por compartilhar!!!  :Top:

----------


## Magal

-
Solução: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2839011

-

----------


## DUHbnu

> -
> Solução: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2839011
> 
> -


Na boa !
Não vou procurar na fonte do problema solução, se exitem outras muito mais confiáveis!

----------


## wondernetwork

> Na boa !
> Não vou procurar na fonte do problema solução, se exitem outras muito mais confiáveis!



_cara concordo plenamente com vc,,rsrsrsr
sem contar com essa merda que se chama internet explorer....
_

----------

